# Abzocke vor Weihnachten: 0137-Lockanrufe und „Voice-Dates“



## sascha (13 Dezember 2004)

*Abzocke vor Weihnachten: 0137-Lockanrufe und „Voice-Dates“*

Auch Abzocker wollen Weihnachtsgeld: In den vergangenen Tagen mehren sich wieder die Beschwerden über Versuche, Handybesitzer um ihr Geld zu bringen. Die Methoden sind dabei altbekannt: Lockanrufe mit 0137-Nummern und angeblich aufgezeichnete „Voice-Dates“, die zum Anruf auf eine teure 0190-Nummer verleiten sollen. 

Lockanrufe mit 0137-Nummern feiern dieser Tage ein trauriges Jubiläum. Seit zwei Jahren nutzen unseriöse Geschäftsleute die so genannten MABEZ-Nummern, um auf die Schnelle abzuzocken. Die Methode: Computergesteuert wird eine Vielzahl von Handynummern angerufen. Nach einmaligem Klingeln ist auf dem Handydisplay der Opfer ein „Anruf in Abwesenheit“ zu sehen. Wer zurückruft, ist der Dumme. Er zahlt, in der Regel zwischen 49 Cent und zwei Euro pro Anruf, erhält aber keine Leistung und vor allem nicht den vermuteten Gesprächspartner, der versucht hatte, ihn zu erreichen.

In den vergangenen Tagen meldeten sich bei Dialerschutz.de wieder mehrere Betroffene, die offensichtlich mit solchen Lockanrufen abgezockt werden sollten. Missbraucht wurde dabei den Meldungen zufolge die Nummer 01377270024. Diese erschien auf dem Display als +491377270024. Ein Testanruf von uns ergab, dass dahinter tatsächlich kein „echter“ Gesprächspartner wartet. Zu hören war lediglich die Bandansage „Vielen Dank für Ihren Anruf. Auf Wiederhören.“ Die Nummer 01377270024 ist laut Datenbank der Regulierungsbehörde der Colt Telekom GmbH zugeteilt, sie dürfte von dieser weitervermietet sein. Wer diese Nummer als “Anruf in Abwesenheit“ auf seinem Handy findet, sollte tunlichst nicht in die Falle gehen und keinesfalls zurückrufen

Ebenfalls mit einer schon bekannten Masche agieren Unbekannte, die seit einigen Wochen vermehrt Spam-SMS verschicken, um die Empfänger zum Anruf auf eine teure 0190-Nummer zu verleiten. Der Text ist dabei immer der Gleiche, nur die missbrauchte Nummer ändert sich: „EIN VOICE DATE WURDE AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der Dich kennt will Dir was Wichtiges sagen! Ruf die O19O8/70749 an und gib den PIN 2102771 ein loveanddate.com“, heißt es dann zum Beispiel. Die angebliche PIN-Nummer ändert sich ebenfalls von Fall zu Fall. Die angegebene Webseite loveanddate.com existiert nicht – ein weiteres Zeichen dafür, wie unseriös dieses Angebot ist. Verwendet wurden den Meldungen zufolge unter anderem die Nummern:

01908/03338 
01908/03350 
01908/03551 
01908/03359 
01908/03368 
01908/04473 
01908/33393 
01908/70611 
O19O8/70749 
01908/73917 
01908/88130 
01908/666913 
01908/666917 
01908/666923 
01908/666924 

Wer dort anruft, landet – so unser heutiger Test – bei einer vermeintlichen Dating-Hotline. Angeblich, so heißt es in der Bandansage, gebe es einen heimlichen Verehrer, der die SMS veranlasst habe und „etwas Wichtiges wissen will“. Wie üblich bei derartigen Systemen wird der teure Anruf durch Musikeinspielungen und nichts sagende Floskeln künstlich in die Länge gezogen. Die mutmaßlichen Abzocker setzen auf die Neugierde ihrer Opfer: In der Hoffnung, es gebe den angeblichen Verehrer tatsächlich, achtet so mancher nicht mehr auf den tickenden Gebührenzähler. Außer einen hohen Telefonrechnung dürften Anrufer freilich nicht zu erwarten haben. Daher auch hier unsere dringende Warnung: Keinesfalls anrufen! 

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=217


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2004)

Ich finde es sehr gut, daß es dieses Forum (und andere wie zum Beispiel: antispam.de) gibt.
Das ist echt die allerletzte Schweinerei, ich habe nämlich gerade so eine SMS bekommen und wollte wissen, wa es damit auf sich hat.


Ich fidne es auch traurig, daß hier in Deutschland so lappig dagegen durchgegriffen wird.
....

Naja, das mit der SMS ist ja zum Glück ziemlich auffällig, aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die es geschickter anstellen ... auf den Trick mit dem Zurückrufen wäre ich eventuell aus Unachtsamkeit auch drauf reingefallen. :x

_einen Satz editiert, da in seiner extremen Aussage nicht akzeptabel, 
dies ist keine Leserbriefabteilung einer Boulevardzeitung
 modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2004)

meine Mutter wurde ach Opfer von diesem "Streich" ...

mein Gott.... ham die andern nix zu tun oder was?   


einfach nur kindisch.... hoffentlich kriegen die verursacher ma n paar jahre...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dezember 2004)

Meine Frage, wenn man Opfer geworden ist, also zurückgerufen hat, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es das Geld zurückzubekommen? Kann man bei seinem Mobilfunkbetreiber anrufen und zurückbuchen lassen???

Hoffe auf schnell Antwort.

Gruss Kuddel.


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2004)

Kuddel schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage, wenn man Opfer geworden ist, also zurückgerufen hat, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es das Geld zurückzubekommen?


Welche Nummer hast Du zurück gerufen, die 0137er oder hast Du eine 0190er selbst gewählt? Ist aber eigentlich auch egal - in beiden Fällen hast Du (aus welchen Beweggründen auch immer) die Nummer selbst angewählt und wirst bezahlen müssen. Wenn Du Dich schadlos halten willst, so müsstest Du mEn einen zivilen Prozeß gegen den Inhaber der Nummer, insbesondere den Anbieter des Inhalts, führen.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2004)

*+491377270024*

Auch bei mir klingelte heute einmalig das Handy mit dieser Nummer.
Als sehr skeptischer Nutzer habe ich im Internet nach dieser Nummer gegooglet und glatt diesen Beitrag gefunden!

Ich bin froh, daß es ein paar Leute gibt, die diese [] analysieren und schützende Beiträge, wie diesen verfassen.

Was diese ominösen Nummern betrifft... es sollte wirklich härter gegen solche Maßnahmen eingeschritten werden. Und wenn der Staat nichts unternimmt, muß man als Konsument eben mal die Unternehmen strafen und den Rechnungsbetrag anfechten.

Das hat damals bei den 0190er-Nummern schon gegriffen und war der Auslöser, daß die RegTP eine Zwangszertifizierung dieser Mehrwertdienste verlangt hat (heute 0900er Nummern)
Unzertifizierte 0190er-Nummern, die auf der Telefonrechnung erschienen, konnten demnach angefochten werden und letztendlich hatte der Telefonbetreiber dann das Nachsehen.

Spätestens, wenn auf solche Delikte. wie in den USA, drakonische Strafen mit mehreren Millionen Euro Geldstrafe stehen, wird so ein "Ich [] mal eben paar Euros ab"-Anrufer tunlichst die Finger von sowas lassen...

*[Virenscanner: 2 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2004)

*Re: +491377270024*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... es sollte wirklich härter gegen solche Maßnahmen eingeschritten werden....


Blos wie? Der Gesetzgeber sieht hier mEn keine hinreichenden Sanktionen vor.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2004)

*ZIVILPROZESS*

*Hallo liebe Betroffenen, ich werde einen Zivilprozeß anstreben, zumal ich eine Rechtsschutz ohne Selbsbeteilugung habe. Ich bin stinksauer und finde das nicht witzig! Die große Keule wird jetzt fällig. Bitte melden, wenn jemand als Nebenkläger auftreten möchte - das betrifft ausschließlich die Rufnummer 01377270024 - meine Mail .........de3 (bitte die Zahlen und zwei Punkte entfernen - wegen SPAM kodiert)*

_e-mail-addi gelöscht , siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
 modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2004)

*0137...*

Danke Euch!

Hab´ gestern auch so ein Anruf bekommen und, weil ich mein Handy gerade in der Hand (er klingelte nur ein Mal) habe und die Nummer mir Unbekannt war, möchte ich gerne wissen aus welcher Teil der BRD wurde ich angerufen. Deswegen habe ich im Internet recherchiert und habe jetzt Antwort gefunden, die mir mein Geld spart.

Super! Weiter so. Die Verbraucher sollen aufgeklärt werden, dann haben diese böse Leute kein Schanz mehr unser Geld abzuzocken.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2004)

*kann ich bestätigen*

habe heute (19.12.04) ebenfalls einen Anruf mit der 01377270024 bekommen, und mich glücklicherweise erstmal im internet informiert.
Danke für diesen Artikel, denn jetzt weiss ich (nach google.de-Suche) dass es ein [] war

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2004)

*Betrug*

Der Lockanruf des Automaten unter 01377270024 taeuscht einen echten Anruf vor mit
dem Zweck, den unbedachten Benutzer zur Inanspruchnahme eines ihm unbekannten
und daher i.a. fuer ihn wertlosen Mehrwertdienstes zu verleiten.  Das duerfte den Tatbestand
des Betrugs erfuellen.  Also sollte sich die Staatsanwaltschaft fuer diesen "Dienst" interessieren.


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Betrug*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das duerfte den Tatbestand des Betrugs erfuellen.


Ist Dir der Begriff einer "_straflosen Vorbereitungshandlung_" bekannt?





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also sollte sich die Staatsanwaltschaft fuer diesen "Dienst" interessieren.


Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter und auch kein Staatsanwalt - soll heißen, zeige es bei den Strafverfolgungsbehörden an und lasse dadurch den Sachverhalt prüfen! Bestehe auf eine Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2004)

*Re: Betrug*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



§263 StGB, Absatz 2: _Der Versuch ist strafbar._

LG,
Christoph


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2004)

@ Christoph,
zumindest dabei dürften wir uns einig sein - die Sache an sich ist eine Sauerei. Doch leider gibt es den Tatbestand des groben Unfug (der mEn auf jeden Fall erfüllt sein würde) nicht und was die strafrechtliche Bewertung hier angeht, so wäre erst einmal zu prüfen, ob die Grundstraftat erfüllt ist und wo das Versuchsstadium beginnt und aufhört bzw. die vollendete Tat einsetzt. Der Gast zuvor schrieb:


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Lockanruf des Automaten
> taeuscht einen echten Anruf vor
> den unbedachten Benutzer zur Inanspruchnahme eines ihm unbekannten Mehrwertdienstes zu verleiten


...nach dem _Verleiten_ geht es los - jetzt kommt Haarspälterei ins Spiel, die ich hier nicht weiter erklären kann/will. Mit dem bloßen Anschein, dass ein Versuch einer Straftat vorliegen könnte ist es bei weitem nicht getan.
Um dies prüfen zu lassen, sollte man als Geschädigter, unter Vorlage des Einzelverbindungsnachweises und einer detaillierten Sachverhaltsschilderung, eine Anzeige bei seinen örtlich zuständigen Strafverfolgungsbehörden (Polizei oder StA) erstatten. Mit der _Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens_ (gleich mit beantragen) erhält man dann später eine entsprechende Bewertung des Sachverhaltes durch die zuständigen Behörden - gratis, ohne einen Anwalt einschalten zu müssen, finanziert aus Steuergeldern und mit Recht.


----------



## wohlert (22 Dezember 2004)

Die 0137 7270024 gehört der:

Crystal Entertainment GmbH
Emanuel - Leutze - Strasse 1b

40547 Düsseldorf

Beschwerden also am besten gleich dorthin. COLT Telecom ist dafür offenbar nicht zuständig und vermietet nur.

Weihnachtliche Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

*0137 7270025*

Habe gestern einen Anruf von 0137 727002*5* auf mein Handy bekommen und natürlich zurückgerufen.
Heute erst danach gegoogelt. Zwar könnte ich mich dafür in den Arsch beißen, bin aber andererseits ganz froh, dass es _nur_ 1 oder 2 Euro sind. Ich verbuche es mal als Lehrgeld.

Die Bandansage hat sich für meinen Anruf bedankt.

Danke für das Forum.


----------



## Dino (15 Januar 2005)

*Re: 0137 7270025*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Bandansage hat sich für meinen Anruf bedankt....


Tjä, da kannze sage, wasse willst - höflich sind se!


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

*Rufnummer +49 1377270025*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte gestern Abend einen anruf in Abwesenheit von der oben genannten nummer und rief natürlich heute zurück (ich dachte die Rufnummer wäre  +49 173..) als Antwort  "Vielen Dank für ihren Aruf". kann mir jemand sagen wieviel der Anruf kostet und woher kommt diese Servicenummer? Was kann man dagegen tun?

Bis dann


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2005)

Mal den Thread von vorne an lesen.


----------



## Klarinettenbieger (17 Januar 2005)

Hi Folks.
Habe letzes WE auch eine SMS-Spam gekriegt. Aber von +491773737476. Also von 'ner E-Plus-Nummer. Da ich auch bei E-Plus bin hab ich mir erst beim 2. Hinschauen was dabei gedacht. Für mich sei eine Nachricht hinterlegt worden und ich solle eine SMS mit 'DATE' an die Nr. 86466 schicken. Hat von euch jemand auch sowas bekommen? Sieht ja verdammt nach Abzocke aus, oder?
Ich finde, sowas ist 'ne echte Sauerei. Dass solche Sachen in Deutschland straffrei möglich sind ist ein Skandal. Ich komme mir vor wie in einer Bananen-Republik!

Greez


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

Klarinettenbieger schrieb:
			
		

> Hat von euch jemand auch sowas bekommen?
> Greez



Von was handelt denn der ganze Thread?
Ich hab dich doch gerade hierher geschickt. Dann les doch bitte!
 :argue:


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2005)

Das war ich, war mit einer zweiten Sitzung nicht angemeldet.
Nur um das vorige Posting zu verstehen.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Klarinettenbieger (17 Januar 2005)

@stieglitz/@Gast:

1000x Sorry. Habe versehentlich 2x gepostet. Bin kein Forum-Daueruser und wohl ein bisschen schusselig.   
Mea Culpa


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2005)

Klarinettenbieger schrieb:
			
		

> @stieglitz/@Gast:
> 
> Bin kein Forum-Daueruser und wohl ein bisschen schusselig.
> Mea Culpa




Aber sicher doch lernfähig!


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute

Ich find das ne riesen schweinerei und werd das in zukunft vieleicht auch machen wenn das nicht gesetzwiedrig ist !!!

NE NE natürlich nicht. Ich hatte noch nie ne nummer zurück gewählt und kannte auch nu die 0190´er aber die situation hat es halt ergeben.

Ich find das ne schweinerrei das die nummer nicht sofort gesperrt wird.
Wenn ich mir mal nen film kopier kann ich gleich in den knast kommen, die leute die aber privatpersonen...... die dürfen weiter machen.

Armes deutschland !!!

MFG Jan 

PS: Und die jamba jungs hasse ich seit tweete auch, ist ja ganz net aber doch ned 10 mal in einer werbepause.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

Habe hier noch eine Nr. die ich nicht angerufen habe!!
Wurde auf Festnetz angerufen.

Hab mich auch erst im netz und bei der Telekom schlau gemacht!

Mit folgendem wird gelockt:
"Ihre Tel. wurde aus 100000 ermittelt und sie haben gewonnen blablabla...."


Also nicht anrufen unter:

0190812044


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2005)

hallo! 
wurde eben gerade auch aufs festnetz angerufen! gleicher text wie bei dir:''gewonnen, nummer aus 1000, bla bla, rufen sie 0190812042 zurück''

zum glück habe ich mich erstmal im internet informiert, bevor ich noch eine dummheit begehe!

gut, dass es menschen wie euch gibt, die einen über solche abzocke infomieren!

lg


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2006)

Hat irgend jemand mitgekriegt, an wen die ersten Nummern aus dem COLT/CRYSTAL-Block vermietet waren, die auffällig geworden sind?

also
01377270024
01377270025
?


----------



## oliveer (23 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Hat irgend jemand mitgekriegt, an wen die ersten Nummern aus dem COLT/CRYSTAL-Block vermietet waren, die auffällig geworden sind?
> 
> also
> 01377270024
> ...



Die Info hast du morgen im Laufe des Tages vorliegen ...  

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abzocke vor Weihnachten: 0137-Lockanrufe und „Voice-Dates“*



Klarinettenbieger schrieb:


> Hi Folks.
> Habe letzes WE auch eine SMS-Spam gekriegt. Aber von +491773737476. Also von 'ner E-Plus-Nummer. Da ich auch bei E-Plus bin hab ich mir erst beim 2. Hinschauen was dabei gedacht. Für mich sei eine Nachricht hinterlegt worden und ich solle eine SMS mit 'DATE' an die Nr. 86466 schicken. Hat von euch jemand auch sowas bekommen? Sieht ja verdammt nach Abzocke aus, oder?
> Ich finde, sowas ist 'ne echte Sauerei. Dass solche Sachen in Deutschland straffrei möglich sind ist ein Skandal. Ich komme mir vor wie in einer Bananen-Republik!
> 
> Greez


Hallo zusammen
habe soeben eine SMS von dieser Nummer (01773737476) bekommen mit Bezug auf ein Gebrauchtwageninserat auf Autoscout24. Ich solle mich bei einer weiteren Nummer melden um weitere Details über mein Fahrzeug bekannt zu geben. Die weitere Nummer ist kostenpflichtig.
Das sollte wirklich verboten werden.
Grüße Alex


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Abzocke vor Weihnachten: 0137-Lockanrufe und „Voice-Dates“*

Versuch doch einfach mal, rauszukriegen, wem die Handynummer gehört. Das soll mit Glück funktionieren. Man sollte dafür das Verb "daneboden" einführen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=176769#post176769

Inhaber von Premium SMS erfährt man u.a. hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=8650

im Falle dor obigen ist das "Net Mobile AG"


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke vor Weihnachten: 0137-Lockanrufe und „Voice-Dates“*

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber meinem ex gehört diese e plus handynr


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke vor Weihnachten: 0137-Lockanrufe und „Voice-Dates“*

Die 017737374**?
spannend... Dann sollte sie hier mal gelöscht werden. Melde Dich doch falls möglich bei deinem Ex, der soll sich hier melden. Denkbar, dass jemand seine Nummer missbbraucht hat. Das wäre dann ein Grund, sie hier rauszulöschen. Hat der die Nummer noch?


----------



## johinos (9 Februar 2008)

*AW: Abzocke vor Weihnachten: 0137-Lockanrufe und „Voice-Dates“*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber meinem ex gehört diese e plus handynr


Die Nummer ist im Internet auch woanders zu finden, wenn man nach 0177 ein Leerzeichen setzt. So z. B. auch im Zusammenhang mit  "SMS-Gateways" - hat vielleicht damit was zu tun, liegt schließlich mehr als ein Jahr zurück?

Außerdem wechseln Nummerninhaber.


----------

